# TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 is out



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

As of this morning, TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 is available for download at http://www.tivo.com/desktop.

I don't know what's new yet or if their if there are any changes. I'm downloading it now and will let you know if I find anything new


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

There is no sign of any changes or new features. I search everywhere with no luck. TivoPony announced it last time, so let's see if he stops by and gives us a heads up on what's new.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Found it:


> Tivo Desktop 2.6.2
> 
> This version has the following imporvements in Tivo Desktop:
> 
> ...


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

jkalnin said:


> Found it:


Yeah, after playing around with it and reading the read me. It looks strictly to be a maintenance update. No new features.

I was hoping it would let us S3/THD users transfer mpeg-4 videos over to the tivo box now that mpeg-4 has apparently been enabled in 9.4. However, it still converts to mpeg-2.

I would love to put all my video transfers to tivo as mpeg-4 to reduce on file size. For example, a music video is 30 MB for a decent quality mpeg-4, but is 200 MB after transferred to tivo and converted to mpeg-2


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

LoREvanescence said:


> Yeah, after playing around with it and reading the read me. It looks strictly to be a maintenance update. No new features.


If it actually fixes the bug on Vista machines that prevents using TTG for large files, it is well worth a release though. This bug has existed ever since Vista was released.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

rainwater said:


> If it actually fixes the bug on Vista machines that prevents using TTG for large files, it is well worth a release though. This bug has existed ever since Vista was released.


I have windows vista ultimate x64 on my notebook, and have never experienced this bug you mentioned. It has always worked for me and still does so I can't confirm this release either fixes that issue or not.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Under know issues it says that when it is open and transfering a recording over time it will use up more memory. One of the suggestions is to Exit the Tivo Desktop Application while transfering a recording from a DVR. If I close Tivo Desktop, won't that stop the transfer? Am a bit confused.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

TivoZorro said:


> Under know issues it says that when it is open and transfering a recording over time it will use up more memory. One of the suggestions is to Exit the Tivo Desktop Application while transfering a recording from a DVR. If I close Tivo Desktop, won't that stop the transfer? Am a bit confused.


It shouldn't. The TiVo Server should still be running, you should still see the little TiVo Guy on your system tray after exiting the Desktop Application. It will just transfer quietly in the background. And without having the Desktop Application open, it makes a lot of since that it will save on memory.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

LoREvanescence said:


> It shouldn't. The TiVo Server should still be running, you should still see the little TiVo Guy on your system tray after exiting the Desktop Application. It will just transfer quietly in the background. And without having the Desktop Application open, it makes a lot of since that it will save on memory.


Thanks. I always left it open because I thought it had to be open. Learn something new every day. How do you know when the transfer is finished? Do you right click on the Tivo Guy in the system tray?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jkalnin said:


> Found it:
> *Improved Reliability of transfers of large recordings to the DVR.


Maybe I can actually use it now then... will give it a shot.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, another way would be to go to the folder on your computer where you direct your transfers. Hit refresh a couple of times and see if the file size continues to grow.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Even though I have a new quad core computer with 4gb of ram I had resisted the temptation to load my TD+ back. My wife does a lot of ebay and I was worried that there could still be a performance impact. However, with the newest out there, I think I may give it a go. It sounds like with my current capabilities and with the newest version, it should work just fine. And I can probably load and not have to stop some of the services when not needed.

This will be critical for me if we don't upgrade/expand before the fall season starts......

Anyone that has loaded the new seen any memory leakage (i.e., growing mem usage when a transfer has already completed)?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> It shouldn't. The TiVo Server should still be running, you should still see the little TiVo Guy on your system tray after exiting the Desktop Application. It will just transfer quietly in the background. And without having the Desktop Application open, it makes a lot of since that it will save on memory.


Technically the TivoServer.exe process does not need to be running to transfer programs *from* the TiVo. The only process that needs to be running is TiVoTransfer.exe. TiVoServer only needs to be running to transfer *to* the TiVo. TiVo Desktop only needs to be run to change settings and initiates transfers from the TiVo.

TiVoNotify.exe is the app that displays the tray icon. Technically it doesn't need to run, but you won't get any notifications if you kill it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

LoREvanescence said:


> I have windows vista ultimate x64 on my notebook, and have never experienced this bug you mentioned. It has always worked for me and still does so I can't confirm this release either fixes that issue or not.


Most people are running the 32 bit version. Also, I am only referring to using GoBack with non .tivo files. If the files were larger than 1gb or so, they would always fail.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

rainwater said:


> Most people are running the 32 bit version. Also, I am only referring to using GoBack with non .tivo files. If the files were larger than 1gb or so, they would always fail.


hmm, yeah most people don't have it yet. But now its coming on new laptops from best buy.

And I have been able to transfer none .tivo files that are around 2.0 GB before and that is with the TiVoToComeBack transfer. Might be TiVo Desktop works differently on the x64 version.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

How do you go to priority list ???


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

angel35 said:


> How do you go to priority list ???


Huh? You just download it with the link above.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

morac said:


> Technically the TivoServer.exe process does not need to be running to transfer programs *from* the TiVo. The only process that needs to be running is TiVoTransfer.exe. TiVoServer only needs to be running to transfer *to* the TiVo. TiVo Desktop only needs to be run to change settings and initiates transfers from the TiVo.
> 
> TiVoNotify.exe is the app that displays the tray icon. Technically it doesn't need to run, but you won't get any notifications if you kill it.


I am trying to remember.....which of the processes were the one(s) that were the offending memory leakage programs? Was it TiVo Transfer?

Anyways, I guess to my point above, I guess it is time to reload onto my new computer. Clearly, I have the horsepower. We'll see.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok......remind me how I download if I already have a plus key......Do I download the "free" and it recognizes that I have a key and automatically upgrades?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jlb said:


> Ok......remind me how I download if I already have a plus key......Do I download the "free" and it recognizes that I have a key and automatically upgrades?


Yes, it always keeps the key in the registry so it should upgrade fine. If it doesn't, if you go to enter your key after you upgrade, it will find it automatically and switch to the plus version.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe I'll finally be able to link TD to my account on Vista now!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Yes, it always keeps the key in the registry so it should upgrade fine. If it doesn't, if you go to enter your key after you upgrade, it will find it automatically and switch to the plus version.


Thanks!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jlb said:


> I am trying to remember.....which of the processes were the one(s) that were the offending memory leakage programs? Was it TiVo Transfer?.


The two processes I 've heard that have leaks are:
TiVoServer.exe - when serving files to TiVo 
TiVoTransfer.exe - when transferring shows from TiVo (I've seen this leak myself).

The release notes seem to imply they've fixed (or reduced) the leak in TiVoTransfer.exe in 2.6.2. We'll see.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Looking forward to try it out. I have problem transferring HD shows back from the PC to the Tivo. Also HD Photos hasn't worked right since moving to java 6. Hope that got fixed as well.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Most people are running the 32 bit version. Also, I am only referring to using GoBack with non .tivo files. If the files were larger than 1gb or so, they would always fail.


I have a Vista Home Premium 32 bit machine, and I've used it to transfer LotR moveis recorded from TNTHD, edited and saved as MPEG2 using VideoReDo, back to Tivo S3, using TivoDesktop 2.6.1, and all 3 movies worked. After editing out the commercials they are still well over 20GB in size each. I've also done the same with Star Wars trilogy from HBOHD. I also edited out the extra stuff at the beginning and end, and saved as MPEG2 before I TTGB them to the S3.

What I have problem with is in most of the Firefly episodes that I saved from UHD. All but one failed. Some fail in the middle of a segment (not close to the commercial edit cut points). The transfer would always fail at the same location. that looks to be a software issue, and not a network issue. I hope this is fixed as well. For now I can only watch them through Tiversity media server + PS3.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TivoZorro said:


> Thanks. I always left it open because I thought it had to be open. Learn something new every day. How do you know when the transfer is finished? Do you right click on the Tivo Guy in the system tray?


I thought you had to leave TD open as well, until I unintentionally closed it once.
I just glance at my router's lights to watch for when transfers are done.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Still no joy here with 2.6.2. Photos 2.0 still not running with java 6. And my firefly episodes still won't transfer back to my S3 or HD. Wonder if I need to wait for 9.4 on the Tivo's too.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I noticed my Photos 2.0 wasn't working last night. Then I looked at some photos using the old version and it occurred to me that they actually look better on my HDTV using the old app vs Photos 2.0 - weird.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

Does the music streaming work ok for everyone?

When I play music (mostly AAC files - .m4a), it works fine until I skip a track. With all versions of Tivo Desktop (including this one) the music will not move to the next song on its own. After a couple of skip tracks, the music hangs up completely, even on mp3 files. Just wondering if others have this issue, because I haven't seen it reported anywhere else.

I have a new thread on it here.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

bacevedo said:


> Does the music streaming work ok for everyone?
> 
> When I play music (mostly AAC files - .m4a), it works fine until I skip a track. With all versions of Tivo Desktop (including this one) the music will not move to the next song on its own. After a couple of skip tracks, the music hangs up completely, even on mp3 files. Just wondering if others have this issue, because I haven't seen it reported anywhere else.
> 
> ...


I don't think tivo desktop supports AAC/ .m4a yet. When ever I have a folder of those files it tells me there is nothing in the folder that is playable.

I believe it only supports .mp3 for now. With that being said, I have had no problems streaming any mp3's, no skips, it doesn't stop. I have played a few full cd's since upgrading to 2.6.2


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah - I know it doesn't support m4a out of the box, that's why I have the tivo audio plugin that transcodes them. And I don't have problems with the music skipping - I have problems with the song not moving to the next song if I manually use the ch+ key to move to the next track, and then let that song play through.

So it goes like this. Song A.m4a is playing fine. I hit ch+ to move to song B.m4a. I let song B.m4a finish on its own. The Tivo just sits there and doesn't move to song C.m4a until I hit ch+. After a few iterations of this music just hangs all together. If I had just let song A.m4a finish on its own, it would have gone to B.m4a and then C.m4a.

Are you saying that if you use ch+ to skip the current song, your Tivo HD will continue playing the rest of the folder without intervention and no issues? And you have only mp3 files?

Bryan


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Well in my case it's a s3, but yes. It only shows the mp3's in the folder, it does not show the other files. If I skip the current song it moves on to the next one fine.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bacevedo said:


> So it goes like this. Song A.m4a is playing fine. I hit ch+ to move to song B.m4a. I let song B.m4a finish on its own. The Tivo just sits there and doesn't move to song C.m4a until I hit ch+. After a few iterations of this music just hangs all together. If I had just let song A.m4a finish on its own, it would have gone to B.m4a and then C.m4a.


As far as I know, that's been a problem since the 9.x software came out. See this post.


----------



## Sprk Jonz (Jul 26, 2005)

FYI - I play mp3s with my Series 3 and have the exact problem you described. The music will play fine until I skip a track. After that, it doesn't proceed to the next track after every song. Hoping this new version of desktop solves the problem! I'll report back.



bacevedo said:


> Are you saying that if you use ch+ to skip the current song, your Tivo HD will continue playing the rest of the folder without intervention and no issues? And you have only mp3 files?
> 
> Bryan


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

LoREvanescence said:


> I don't think tivo desktop supports AAC/ .m4a yet. When ever I have a folder of those files it tells me there is nothing in the folder that is playable.
> 
> I believe it only supports .mp3 for now. With that being said, I have had no problems streaming any mp3's, no skips, it doesn't stop. I have played a few full cd's since upgrading to 2.6.2


Bacevedo is using the TiVo Desktop Universal Audio Plugin made by DAN203. His questions really only have meaning in the context of that thread.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> Bacevedo is using the TiVo Desktop Universal Audio Plugin made by DAN203. His questions really only have meaning in the context of that thread.


Well, I have problems with mp3 files as well, which don't use the plugin, so I posted here, since I thought maybe it was a Tivo Desktop problem as well. And since Sprk Jonz posted above that he has the same problem with mp3's and Tivo Desktop, it has nothing to do with the plugin.

Sprk Jonz - I downloaded this version of Tivo Desktop and still have the problems. That's why I am trying to figure out if it is a problem with the Tivo software. Sounds like it is and hasn't been fixed in the last 2 versions.

What's surprising to me is that some people say it works just fine for them. I wonder what is different with their setup. But since it doesn't seem to be specific to Tivo Desktop - I'll not take the thread off course.

Bryan


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The TiVo is supposed to request the next song when it's finished playing the current one. If it doesn't or it does and the server never responds then it will just get stuck like you are seeing. Which of the two is happening and why, I don't know.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I hope the new release has fixed the problem with converting to portables where it hangs at 99% complete.

I called Tivo and got my Desktop Plus money back because of this.


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

Now if they would just do something about having to first uninstall before running the update.

TiVoJerry talked about that once here (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6170741#post6170741), but apparently nothing done yet.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

Just a quick update.

CuriousMark was correct - it does have to do with universal audio plugin. It looks like it gets hooked in to all calls even if the file is a standard mp3 and does not need to be transcoded. If a user uninstalls the plugin, mp3 files should work fine. Hopefully, this info can help others who are having issues with an mp3 only collection and Tivo Desktop.

Bryan


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

rainwater said:


> If it actually fixes the bug on Vista machines that prevents using TTG for large files, it is well worth a release though. This bug has existed ever since Vista was released.


This problem is not exclusively Vista as I get it with XP. In fact I have one film that reliably fails 24 minutes in. I've just updated to this version and I am happy to report that this film now transfers in its entirety so from my point of view TTCB is not usable.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> I've just updated to this version and I am happy to report that this film now transfers in its entirety so from my point of view TTCB is *not* usable.


Freudian slip?


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

bacevedo said:


> Does the music streaming work ok for everyone?
> 
> When I play music (mostly AAC files - .m4a), it works fine until I skip a track. With all versions of Tivo Desktop (including this one) the music will not move to the next song on its own. After a couple of skip tracks, the music hangs up completely, even on mp3 files. Just wondering if others have this issue, because I haven't seen it reported anywhere else.
> 
> ...


If you use the channel up it hangs, but if you use the forward button (on the right, just above the numbers) it works fine.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Austin Bike said:


> If you use the channel up it hangs, but if you use the forward button (on the right, just above the numbers) it works fine.


Ah, that could explain it -- I always use the skip button. I'll try channel+ and see if it hangs for me.

Edit: Yep. But (so far) I can clear it by exiting music playback and coming back.


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

TivoZorro said:


> Under know issues it says that when it is open and transfering a recording over time it will use up more memory.


I can't believe they haven't fixed this issue! That is why I stopped using 6.1 plus. It was sucking up over 1gb of memory. Sometimes 2 and I've seen others report 3gb.

And another problem I had was I did lose my registration certificate. I do use a Utility program which cleans the registry but this came out of nowhere. Maybe when I used the space cleaning utility that might have done it. Either way once I lost that I couldn't get it to work period. I tried System Restore and I still couldn't get it to work.

Now I'm using py-TiVo and I'm very happy with it.

Just an FYI if you do lose your certificate number TiVo will refer you to digital rivers customer service for a reinstall. You can reach them at [email protected]. I think I had to provide the last 5 didgits of my credit card and they sent it to me. When it happened the second time I just dug out their mail and said I lost it again and they sent me a 15 day link. By then I had switched to py-TiVo.

I'm still not sure what I did to the registry to lose that certificate. Be carefull when you fool around in there.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

What I'm confused about is how does a fix to Desktop improve the reliability of TTCB transfers, when pyTiVo had the same problem... wouldn't they need to fix something in the TiVo itself? (Or perhaps whatever was fixed in TiVo Desktop _also_ needs to be fixed in pyTiVo?)


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

bicker said:


> What I'm confused about is how does a fix to Desktop improve the reliability of TTCB transfers, when pyTiVo had the same problem... wouldn't they need to fix something in the TiVo itself? (Or perhaps whatever was fixed in TiVo Desktop _also_ needs to be fixed in pyTiVo?)


I think TTCB means taking an avi file or something of that nature and playing it on TiVo, correct? Or are you talking about something you've moved from TiVo to your computer?

In either case it works fine for me with pyTiVo. Maybe I'm not understanding what you are saying.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

TTCB = TiVo To Come Back; i.e., sending something that got onto your PC via TTG (TiVo To Go) "back" to the TiVo.

pyTiVo "worked fine" for many folks. pyTiVo _didn't_ "work fine" for _some _folks. Just like with TiVo Desktop (though not necessarily in the same percentages). For us, both cut the connection at 20 minutes, and in both cases not even the first 20 minutes transferred were retained on the TiVo as a partial recording.

As it is, the upgrade to TiVo Desktop resolved the problem I had with TTCB _with TiVo Desktop_.


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

bicker said:


> TTCB = TiVo To Come Back; i.e., sending something that got onto your PC via TTG (TiVo To Go) "back" to the TiVo.
> 
> pyTiVo "worked fine" for many folks. pyTiVo _didn't_ "work fine" for _some _folks. Just like with TiVo Desktop (though not necessarily in the same percentages). For us, both cut the connection at 20 minutes, and in both cases not even the first 20 minutes transferred were retained on the TiVo as a partial recording.
> 
> As it is, the upgrade to TiVo Desktop resolved the problem I had with TTCB _with TiVo Desktop_.


Are you having memory leak problems? This is so odd how some people have problems with this while others have problems with that.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I haven't detected any memory leak problems, but I haven't explicitly checked.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

So I did in fact load 2.6.2+ on our new computer this weekend (Quad core dell with 4gb mem). Prior, with nothing else going on, the CPU would just sit at 0&#37; or maybe 1% and mem usage was about 350mb. After loading, having all the services running (but not firing up TD), the CPU would still sit "silently", with mem going up to about 450mb. A minor hit for sure.

Once I run TD, the CPU creeps up to about 30%, mem to about 800mb, but my machine still flies. The big test for me (and clearly for the WAF) was to perform a transfer. I kicked off a transfer of an HD recording of Letterman. As suggested, I now close TD while the x-fer is running. While mid-transfer, we had no problems whatsoever running other programs and surfing. A quick look at the task manager showed the one processor with elevated activity but the other 3 sitting patiently for tasks to be thrown at them.

I even executed a "write to VIDEO_TS and BURN DVD" and the machine still said "meh, throw me something harder to do".

Looks good to me.

One note, when my transfer/burns were done, my mem usage still hovered higher than my "at rest" number floated above. I did not see it creep "way up" like when I previously noticed leakage probs on my old PC with the older TD. But, a reboot brought things back down anyways. All that being said, I am happy with 2.6.2.


BTW, the combination of the new software, and finding a good position for my adapter (getting 85%-90%) and I was getting HD transfers that seemed like they were no more than real time and possibly a little less.


----------



## jbcheshire (Jun 6, 2006)

So, do we have to uninstall 2.6.1 before we install 2.6.2?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

When I tried to install TD 2.6.2 on my XP laptop, it made me uninstall 2.6.1 first.

When I installed on Vista, it just installed over 2.6.1.

So YMMV.


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

jbcheshire said:


> So, do we have to uninstall 2.6.1 before we install 2.6.2?


See post #39 above....


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

jbcheshire said:


> So, do we have to uninstall 2.6.1 before we install 2.6.2?


JMHO, but I think it's always a good idea to uninstall the previous version before installing the new one.

So far, I'm happy with 2.6.2. 2.6.1 used to crash on my computer after a couple days, and I'd have to reboot (I rarely reboot). 2.6.2 has been running since its release, and hasn't crashed yet (fingers crossed).


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

2.6.2 is running fine on my PC (we turn off at night). But, now, when I shutdown, some processes take a while to close out. Last night I noticed TiVoServer was having problems shutting down. It eventually did. The only stuff added to my machine since purchase has been TD, DVDShrink, and VideoRedo TS. Everything runs fine, and the PC zips along quite well. Just a new little thing at shutdown. It has only happened a few times and is not all the time.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jlb said:


> 2.6.2 is running fine on my PC (we turn off at night). But, now, when I shutdown, some processes take a while to close out. Last night I noticed TiVoServer was having problems shutting down. It eventually did.


I have been seeing this for a while now. To me 2.6.2 seems better about it than 2.6.1 or 2.6 were. This workaround seems to help for me. I right click on the TiVoNotify guy and pause the TiVo Server before shutting down. It seems to help if I hear the fan running fast indicating to me that it is busy doing a conversion for some web video or an autotransfer for the iPod. The fan speed drops immediately and then when I shutdown I do not see the delay.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

CuriousMark said:


> I have been seeing this for a while now. To me 2.6.2 seems better about it than 2.6.1 or 2.6 were. This workaround seems to help for me. I right click on the TiVoNotify guy and pause the TiVo Server before shutting down. It seems to help if I hear the fan running fast indicating to me that it is busy doing a conversion for some web video or an autotransfer for the iPod. The fan speed drops immediately and then when I shutdown I do not see the delay.


I've been having this problem too. Will try the right click and pause manuever when I shut down tonight.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm, seems like 2.6.2 was a bit of a trade-off for me. On one hand, it seems more stable so far, and I'm not having the problem (yet) with the photos app installing every time I boot my PC. And I'm FINALLY able to get the extended ("Tivo Plus only") list of podcasts to download properly (before I kept getting that stupid "your PC has not connected in 24 hours" message).

On the other hand, it seems like it takes a lot longer to transcode video that is sent to my S2DT (haven't tried yet with my TivoHD), and it also seems to eat up a lot more system resources in the process. I wish there were a way you could schedule some or all the jobs to run at certain times.

Anyway, despite the trad-off, it's an overall plus for me.


----------



## WebG (Jan 31, 2005)

jlb said:


> Ok......remind me how I download if I already have a plus key......Do I download the "free" and it recognizes that I have a key and automatically upgrades?


Speaking of the plus key -- has anybody tried to purchase the plus software recently? I've been having a hell of a time trying to do so, and have even ended up having non-helpful email exchanges with the Digital River folks.

I mean, I *want* to give TiVo more of my money, but it's as if they (and their vendors) don't want it.


----------



## TiVo Fool (Dec 17, 2001)

pomerlp said:


> Are you having memory leak problems? This is so odd how some people have problems with this while others have problems with that.


I still have the memory leak with 2.6.2


----------



## greg4jc (Feb 6, 2004)

I have tried and tried to load the desktop thing with my vista but I get an error everything that says that it ended prematurely and shuts down? anyone else have this issue and a way around it? Thanks


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

I have it running in Vista okay. Except that I only ever installed 2.6.2, and I've gotten two messages now that there is a newer version available.


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> Looking forward to try it out. I have problem transferring HD shows back from the PC to the Tivo. Also HD Photos hasn't worked right since moving to java 6. Hope that got fixed as well.


Ynunlin: I am having same problem on my S3. I have Java 6 on an XP computer and HD photos won't work, even with 2.6.2. Did your problem ever resolve itself?


----------

